# I did it!



## Terraxx (8. März 2009)

Ich wollt's nur mal mitteilen

*ICH 
HAB'S 
GESCHAFFT!!!*

Ab jetzt kanns losgehen  :vik::vik::vik::vik:

59/60 Fragen richtig beantwortet 
Die eine Frage hätte ich nich korrigieren können aber ich hatte da schon 1 sek. abgegeben, als ich es bemerkt habe...
Egal  |bigeyes :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Ich wollt's nur mal mitteilen
> 
> *ICH
> HAB'S
> ...




|schild-g


----------



## DerAngler93 (8. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

glückwunsch auch von mir :vik:

ich bin dienstag dran


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

Von mir auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim geilsten Hobby der Welt :q


----------



## Laserbeak (8. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

Herzlichen Glühwurm und ganz dicke Fische !!!!!!!

#h


----------



## Blink* (8. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

|welcome:

#6


----------



## Terraxx (8. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

Thx #6


----------



## michi2244 (9. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

:vik:Servus !!:vik:

 #r  GLÜCKWUNSCH  #r

Ich schliese mich dir an Terraxx.
Habe die Prüfung auch bestanden(60/60).

#r   GLÜCKWUNSCH  #r

Jetzt müssen sich die Fische inb acht nehmen,denn jetzt geht es ihnen an die schuppen.

Habe viel gelernt:b

Habe super abgeschlossen|znaika:

Hoffendlich fange ich auch was #a

Mfg Michi


----------



## Angler-Flo (9. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

Terraxx, 

herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Fischerprüfung. Noch ein Fischgauner mehr  ne, wirklich ... glückwunsch, und viel viel Spaß und Petri beim geilsten Hobby der Welt.


----------



## Kampfler (9. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

Petri und wieder zwei neue Konkurrenten #a :m


----------



## Angler-Flo (9. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

auch michi glückwunsch.


----------



## Terraxx (9. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

 THX nochmal für die Glückwünsche, ich muss heute noch feiern,. bis denne,
Yannick


----------



## Master Hecht (9. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

nen recht herzlichen auch von mir...ich hab dein schein ja auch erst 2 Jahre...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> ich hab dein schein ja auch erst 2 Jahre...
> 
> mfg Master Hecht


 

Du hast seinen Schein schon seit 2 Jahren, man mal so unter Freunden :q , den hätteste Ihm ja schon früher geben können :q:q:q


----------



## Terraxx (9. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

Und die enttäuschung folgt auf den Fuß...
zu früh gefreut...
Habe durch Zufall erfahren, dass ich so schon mal gar nicht angeln gehen kann, scjließlich muss man ja auch Gewässerkarten haben, und diese kosten für das DAV- Mitglied 90€...Das Geld hab ich jetzt echt nicht mehr, woher sol ldenn ein schüler / Jugendlicher insgesamt sage und schreibe 200€ herkriegen? Und wenn man noch in einem Gewässer angeln will, was nicht DAV ist (was zum großen Teil so ist), dann kommen nochmal 45€ dazu, und da reichts dann auch, ich bereue es langsam, die Prüfung gemacht zu haben, ich versteh die Schwarzangeler langsam, sorry


----------



## Angler-Flo (9. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

Davon habe ich schonmal gehört ... des is ja echt mies. Zum Glück ist dass bei uns hier im "süden" nicht so. Na ja "kopf hoch" ... des wird schon irgendwie, trotzdem viel Spaß beim Angeln.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

Wie, man braucht vom Gewässerbesitzer eine Angelerlaubnis, und für die will er auch noch Geld?

Unfassbar...

Mal ohne Spaß: Das sollte in der Rechtskunde beim Lehrgang auch behandelt worden sein, oder? Im Vergleich zu dem was das Gerät kostet fällt das doch kaum noch ins Gewicht, das bekommst Du auch noch finanziert. Viel Spaß beim Angeln (mit Erlaubnisschein!)!


----------



## catfish 69 (20. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

von mir auch glückwunsch hab es auch geschafft! am 7 märz hatte ich prüfung habe null fehler gehabt!! jetzt heisst es warten, warten und warten.hoffe ist das ding bald im briefkasten und dann noch aufs amt und dann kann es endlich losgehen!!!also petri heil und dicke fische


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (20. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.. 
Ich bin am Montag dran.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. März 2009)

*AW: I did it!*

|schild-g zur bestandenen Prüfung!


----------

